
Google picks Arduino for Android Open Accessory “kit” - trbecker
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/05/google-picks-arduino-for-android-open-accessory-kit.html
======
reemrevnivek
This was already discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2533135>

The original post (which is quoted in this article) is here:
<http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/usb/adk.html>

